

After five years, "dancing baby" YouTube takedown lawsuit nears a climax - 001sky
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/10/after-five-years-dancing-baby-youtube-takedown-lawsuit-nears-a-climax/

======
jstclair
The article summary of Universal Music's defense seems to say that since
Universal had no procedures in place to determine if something was fair use,
they can't be liable for the portion of the DMCA that punishes take-down
attempts that are, in fact, fair use. Kafka-esque barely begins to describe
this situation. I imagine that the defense will also introduce pictures of
Universal compliance officers with their fingers in their ears as well.

~~~
sageikosa
We cannot be held liable for abuses we committed, because we didn't spend the
effort to think before we acted.

That about wraps it up...

~~~
001sky
If this in fact is how it plays out in court, it would says alot about how USA
laws are made (and form whom). Not a pretty picture for the great democracy.
Public servants => providing carte-blanche to abuse the public interest.

------
jgiancarlo
<http://xkcd.com/343/> Panel 2 specifically. Fighting in a broken system does
nothing.

------
parfe
Copyright has taken too much from society to benefit IP holders. Corporations
have the power to erase context from your life. It reminds me of Soviets
erasing people from history.

Universal doesn't approve of your dancing baby? Sorry, but that event is no
longer something you can freely distribute.

~~~
Sumaso
Worse yet, it appears that the best way to avoid this is to flat out ignore
the law, rather than go along with it.

Your video gets taken down? Just put it back up again and hope it wont get
found a second time.

~~~
89a
Or just upload it to a non-Google service seen as Google are happy to bend
over and let the music industry/hollywood do whatever they want.

